# Topics > Arts > Kinetic art >  Apparatus, audiovisual installation for the main hangar stage on the Fusion Festival 2014, Larz, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Germany

## Airicist

Author - Julian Hoelscher 

web398.s07.speicheranbieter.de/?media-art=apparatus-fusion-festival-2014

Fusion Festival on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Apparatus | Fusion Festival 2014
March 10, 2015




> Audiovisual installation for the main hangar stage on the Fusion Festival 2014.
> A site-specific object for a very special location. The shapes of the mounted sculpture are precisely designed for the projection. Combined with the projected light, the sculpture transforms the hangar into a visionary cosmos of poetic imageries. After the last concert the hangar changed into an audiovisual installation. Light and sound created an enduring transformation of the scenery.
> 
> concept art & object design: Julian Holscher
> 3d design & animation: Julian Holscher, Moriz Horn
> 3d supervision: Moriz Horn
> sound: Jonas Wiese
> coordination: Jonas Wiese
> technical director: Frank Wagner
> ...

----------

